# Long Sleeve Button Down with Shorts?



## afuturestrader (Oct 6, 2009)

Please make suggests for a long sleeve button down shirt to wear with shorts (sleeves rolled up). Hot weather approaches and I would like to try this casual look.

My preference in color is for solid blues, maybe white. I will also likely buy a long sleeve Madras or two.

It would be particularly helpful if the recommendation is available from Lands End (40% off as I write). That is my most likely purchase place.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Only with a blue blazer, knee socks, rep tie and the breeze of Bermuda blowing through the palm trees. (Formal Bermuda wear).


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I think it can look good. Here's a picture from in which he does the combination quite nicely in my opinion.

BB shirt and Land's End Shorts


----------



## Halbermensch (Mar 8, 2013)

In sticking with Lands End...

Perhaps something like with .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That may be a trad thing but it makes no sense to me. If you're going to wear short pants, why wear long sleeves? AFAIC, short pants call for short sleeves.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

It's one of the few occasions where non-iron is a detriment (looks TOO formal). I don't recall if LE still makes plain 100% cotton OCBDs that are regular-finish. I'd also recommend as slim-fitting a shirt as you fit into, a circus tent and shorts don't make a good look. I've found that, for OCBDs in this situation, cheaper (than LE) is better. The only BD I wear with for this look is from Old Navy. Small-ish collar, super soft fabric, wrinkly. Works for me. Conversely, I don't wear this shirt for work.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

afuturestrader said:


> Please make suggests for a long sleeve button down shirt to wear with shorts (sleeves rolled up). Hot weather approaches and I would like to try this casual look.
> 
> My preference in color is for solid blues, maybe white. I will also likely buy a long sleeve Madras or two.
> 
> ...


Suggestions?

Why, any light weight LS you enjoy. Brooks' pinpoint oxford can look good. Colors? Again, any you like. In addition to blue and white, if you like and find them flattering, pink and ecru or yellow can look good. And of course, linen and linen blends are great too in just about any color you prefer.

Edit: Oops! And don't forget chambray if you can find any.


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

Flanderian said:


> Suggestions?
> 
> Why, any light weight LS you enjoy. Brooks' pinpoint oxford can look good. Colors? Again, any you like. In addition to blue and white, if you like and find them flattering, pink and ecru or yellow can look good. And of course, linen and linen blends are great too in just about any color you prefer.
> 
> Edit: Oops! And don't forget chambray if you can find any.


Second on the chambray, my favorite shirt fabric to wear in the summer. Also, i always think of thin stripes with shorts.


----------



## rlfsoccerdad (Mar 28, 2008)

*Long sleeves are great*

I often wear long sleeve shirts with shorts. It is a classic look, especially with the sleeves rolled. Here is an example, perfectly executed in my view, with JFK. This photo is By Hy Peskin/Time & Life Pictures/Getty Images

Jackie walks along the beach with Jack Kennedy, 1953


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I especially like, and am thus prone to wearing, the classically collegiate look of 5" inseam khaki shorts with a long sleeve blue/white university stripe ocbd. Best if worn with a motif belt and boat/deck shoes.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

L/S button down and shorts is 100% clutch around campus and on weekends.

Bonus point for loafers sans socks

After you work a few brightly colored plaids into your rotation, scoop up some patchwork madras.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I pretty sure if I were ever inclined to wear shorts, they would in all likelihood be paired with a short sleeved knit polo/golf shirt.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Long sleeve OCBD with shorts is a practical combination for outdoor and nautical activities since the long sleeves can be rolled down for protection from the sun and wind while the shorts allow for freer movement and dry cuffs around water. Here's another pic of JFK and Jackie illustrating the point:


----------



## niv (Sep 15, 2012)

I've worn this combo my entire life. It's especially good (for me) on days that are in the mid to upper 60s. I don't get that cold with shorts but I do with my upper body, so I wear both.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> That may be a trad thing but it makes no sense to me. If you're going to wear short pants, why wear long sleeves? AFAIC, short pants call for short sleeves.


I'd have to agree with the Old Sarge. For practicality it just never made much sense. I only wear shorts when it's too hot for pants. And if it's too hot for pants then it must be too hot for long sleeve shirts as well.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I wear this quite often it is my summer uniform after work hours. For me the key is, older and lighter button down collared shirts get paired with shorts. I have tried it with tassel loafers(I dont own penny loafers), and hated it. I only wear Authentic Originals in tan with this. I agree that Knit/Polo shirts are more practical, but I hate the way polo shirts fit me. My go-to in this situation is tan seersucker shorts, and light blue OCBD. I would stay away from point collar shirts with shorts. Sleeves must be rolled up to achieve the proper look IMO


----------



## messina47 (Jun 25, 2012)

Linen long sleeve shirts, my personal preference is to Tommy Bahama, I especially wear this during the evenings throughout the summer.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

The long sleeves/short pants makes sense to me on a lot of levels. 

Depending on the activity, I find shorts much more comfortable. Most of my shorts are relative easy-fitting in the waist and seat, a lot of my pants are trimmer fits and don't have the room the shorts do. If I'm sitting down on the ground, say for a picnic, they're far more comfortable. Also, my legs get sun much slower than my forearms. I like a long sleeve shirt because it protects my arms from the sun while my legs are protected by a grizzly bear-like fur covering. Finally, it allows my shirts to do double duty. I wouldn't wear a short sleeve button down to work with chinos pretty much ever and I think it is a silly look, but I do wear long sleeve bds. So, it makes more sense to me at this point in my life to buy one shirt I will wear with shorts and pants rather than a shirt that I will wear with only pants and another I will wear with only shorts. 

Dmontez: pulling off tassels with shorts is all about the proportions of shoe and also the size of the leg opening and the inseam length on the shorts. Alden tassels, or similarly proportioned tassels, with 7" inseams and a narrower leg opening is a good look. Shorter shorts, or longer, narrower shoes is a bad look in my book. Also, materials. Suede, lighter browns, good. Black, #8, dark browns, bad. It just looks like too great of a contrast in formalities to my eye..


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

This looks wrong to me. The only reason JFK looks good in his photo is because Jackie is with him. She makes everything look right.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

This look is seen and accepted much more frequently in the north, particularly New England, where on some summer afternoons and evenings it can get chilly and a long sleeve shirt becomes necessary.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> This looks wrong to me. The only reason JFK looks good in his photo is because Jackie is with him. She makes everything look right.


She certainly doesn't make the luff (of) in that jib look good.

It is common to wear a long sleeve shirt with shorts while sailing to avoid sunburned forearms; I have been doing it since I was a kid. I would suspect some folks find it useful in other outdoor activities as well.


----------



## jbarwick (Nov 17, 2012)

I am not a short sleeve button down shirt fan so will roll sleeves up. But it doesn't really make sense now that I think about it.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Not solid blue, nor solid white, but how about a blue-and-white seersucker shirt? I figure if it's warm enough for shorts, it's warm enough for seersucker.

I don't know whether Lands' End sells the long sleeve version. I do know that they sell short sleeve seersucker shirts. I don't much like the LE version, though - the buttoning chest pocket doesn't appeal to me.

L.L. Bean usually has a fair assortment of seersucker shirts from which to choose. No button on the chest pocket, either. Long sleeve and short. And both button-down collar and not.

Brooks Bros. is probably a reliable source of seersucker shirts.

The other day, I discovered that Jos. A. Bank had some Stays Cool, short sleeve, seersucker shirts - button-down collar, various colors - on clearance. $14.99 each (marked down from an inflated $79.50 regular price). I used a coupon to knock 10% off, and manged to get free shipping, too. Hey, for $13-and-change, does it really have to be the best seersucker shirt in the world to be worth buying? I mean, I just don't hold what is an inherently casual seersucker sport shirt to the same standards of excellence that I do "real" shirts.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

afuturestrader said:


> My preference in color is for solid blues, maybe white.... It would be particularly helpful if the recommendation is available from Lands End (40% off as I write). That is my most likely purchase place.


Given your criteria, my suggestion is that you get a solid blue shirt, or maybe a white one, or both, from Land's End. If you like oxford cloth, get that. If you prefer broadcloth or something else lightweight, that would be the one to get.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> I pretty sure if I were ever inclined to wear shorts,


There comes a time in most men's lives when inflicting the sight of their naked limbs upon the general populace is best avoided.

:icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

That reminds me: what ever happened to that grotesque picture of a sockless Flusser?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Honestly, if it's good enough for JFK (who is actually wearing a soft point collar, Trads: recoil in horror!) it's good enough for me. The only hole I'd poke in the argument that long sleeves protect against sunburn is that shorts won't keep it from happening to your legs.

Moral? Wear sunscreen no matter what.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Honestly, if it's good enough for JFK (who is actually wearing a soft point collar, Trads: recoil in horror!) it's good enough for me. The only hole I'd poke in the argument that long sleeves protect against sunburn is that shorts won't keep it from happening to your legs.


I'm going to patch that hole (using the 'in my experience' rider) by stating that the only sunburn I ever seem to get on my legs while sailing is on my lower quads while wearing swim trunks; generally cockpit coamings, a mainsail, and a heeling boat provide too much shade for sunburned legs.



Jovan said:


> Moral? Wear sunscreen no matter what.


Yes, and don't be cheap with it, nor use less then a 30 SPF. You should have told me the moral 30 years ago and perhaps I wouldn't have this stupid and permanent red 'farmer's tan'. I knew it was your fault.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

In college, I used to wear a white PRL OCBD, loud madras shorts (however not patchwork), braided brown leather belt, and Tretorn canvas nylites (no socks). A good look then...however, don't know if I could pull it off today.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

blairrob said:


> I'm going to patch that hole (using the 'in my experience' rider) by stating that the only sunburn I ever seem to get on my legs while sailing is on my lower quads while wearing swim trunks; generally cockpit coamings, a mainsail, and a heeling boat provide too much shade for sunburned legs.
> 
> Yes, and don't be cheap with it, nor use less then a 30 SPF. You should have told me the moral 30 years ago and perhaps I wouldn't have this stupid and permanent red 'farmer's tan'. I knew it was your fault.


Sorry to say I was negative five years old at that point.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Sorry to say I was negative five years old at that point.


just another excuse... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Reldresal (Oct 13, 2011)

Ever wear short sleeves with trousers? What's the difference?

It makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Reldresal said:


> Ever wear short sleeves with trousers? What's the difference?
> 
> It makes perfect sense to me.


The difference I find is that it looks top heavy to wear long sleeves with shorts. This is just personal opinion, but I think long sleeves need the foundation of trousers on bottom.


----------



## db601 (Oct 3, 2008)

12345Michael54321 said:


> Not solid blue, nor solid white, but how about a blue-and-white seersucker shirt? I figure if it's warm enough for shorts, it's warm enough for seersucker.


I remember seersucker having a unique texture - sort of like corduroy, but not as extreme. I've recently looked at "seersucker" shirts that appear to be a print and are "no iron". The latter quality seems like an oxymoron to me. Does anyone have a line on where to find real, highly-textured seersucker shirts?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

^


----------

